# Swedish: Nån har snart blåögon till 100 procent



## glaspalatset

What does she mean when she says:

(irritated by a friend's behavior) Nån har snart blåögon till 100 procent!!


----------



## Sepia

Could it be she means he/she ought to be more critical about information he/she gets from other people?


----------



## Roberto1976

glaspalatset said:


> What does she mean when she says:
> 
> (irritated by a friend's behavior) Nån har snart blåögon till 100 procent!!


 
Perhaps it means that her friend is very naive (blåögd).


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

What she's saying, I think, is that someone (Nån) will soon be 100 % blue-eyed (i.e. naive or fooled) - i.e. it looks like someone is about to be totally fooled or conned in a big way because he/she is too naive, in line with what Sepia and Roberto are suggesting.

Since there is not enough context, it's hard to tell who has been doing what to whom to cause this exclamation. I've never seen blåögon as a noun, usually blue-eyed meaning naive is used as an adjective, i.e. blåögd. 100 % is used in all sorts of contexts as a strengthening modifier, meaning totally. 

/Wilma


----------



## missTK

When I see "blåögon" as a noun, I think about a blue (black) eye as you would get from being hit in the face...so I thought it was a threat of violence. If that's a believable interpretation would depend on your friends, I guess :\


----------



## Sepia

missTK said:


> When I see "blåögon" as a noun, I think about a blue (black) eye as you would get from being hit in the face...so I thought it was a threat of violence. If that's a believable interpretation would depend on your friends, I guess :\


 
I think it is about babies - don't most of them have blue eyes just after they are born, althouhg they turn to another color later?

Newborn babies aren't particularly critical about information they get from other people, either.


----------



## Roberto1976

I wonder if it is has any connection with the English expression starry-eyed. Both mean more or less "naive" (although not precisely in the same way) and both have something to do with eyes.


----------



## duchevreuil

Some more context surely would be helpful in this case. In what kind of situation did your friend use that expression? Irritated by a certain kind of behaviour... yes, of what kind, more precisely? I'm 100% sure about one thing though: "_att snart vara blåögd till 100%_" does not represent an idiomatic expression in the swedish language, thus your interlocutor has invented it by herself. "Att vara blåögd" simply means to be *naive* in the meaning of being _credolous_, _unsuspecting_. "Att ha ett blått öga" means to have a *black eye*, due to an _injury of the face_. I hope this will help you out! If not, give me some more context and I'm sure that everything will be cleared out.


----------



## Sepia

duchevreuil said:


> Some more context surely would be helpful in this case. In what kind of situation did your friend use that expression? Irritated by a certain kind of behaviour... yes, of what kind, more precisely? I'm 100% sure about one thing though: "_att snart vara blåögd till 100%_" does not represent an idiomatic expression in the swedish language, ...


 

It is, however, an idiomatic expression in Danish - and at least down south the Danish and the Swedish language tend to influence each other.


----------

